# First video of bookshelf-top layout, double-heading Atlantics in action!



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a shitty camera and at night, so excuse the video quality please. Layout is not nearly finished, but I wanted to post this anyhow 






Charles.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh ... you added a string of tube lights around the perimeter, huh? Nice!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

wow, i'm getting dizzy......that was really cool. how close do you have the tracks that run parallel to each other?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is very cool, I love the exit into the dark room!


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Those are 3" center-to-center, or approx 2" between the inner rails. Here's a prototype cut-down switch below. Note that later on the remote switches I cut the installed curve portion to equal exactly the length of a half-piece of track, and adjusted the angle a little wider. 










Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

That's not a dark room, it's a closet 

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a video during the daytime. Sorry about the stop right at the beginning, one of my couplers uncouples for no reason whatsoever, so I had to put it back together.






Charles.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Chopper Charles,
Nice work on your layout, the lights are very cool too. What kind of camera do you have I don't think the quality is bad. How did you mount it?

Thanks for sharing the video's.
George


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Camera is a little "spy camera" in an inkpen. I removed the ink portion (so the pen is half as long), and just used scotch tape to attach it to the back of the tender. Not exactly a robust mounting, but worked for the couple trips around. Although, the first time I mounted it I totally took it out with a bridge 

Charles.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Charles...  I *really* like the part in your video where the train goes into the tunnel. Feels like you're going right in along with it. Makes me want to duck my head! 

Greg


----------

